# Byte-Zähler des Netzwerkinterface auslesen



## disisit (20. Dez 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mir für Linux ein kleines Tool geschrieben was mir die aktuelle Auslastung der Netzwerkkarte anzeigt, klappt auch wunderbar: Quellcode hier (im Grunde nur die Kernel-Infos aus  _/proc/net/dev_ parsen, geht sehr schnell)

Nun wollte ich die ganze Sache unter Windows (XP) zum laufen bringen, und bin nach stundenlangem recherchieren ziemlich verzweifelt, es schein nicht so einfach zu sein unter Win per Commandline die aktuellen Bytes auf nem Interface auszulesen. 
Ich hab nur irgendwelche Microsoft-C++-Libs gefunden, klar könnt ich mir ein kleines C++ Tool schreiben das mir die Bytes holt und das per Java aufrufen, aber das ist doch keine Lösung..

Also meine Frage: Wie komme ich mit Java (1.5) an den Byte-Zähler der Netzwerkkarte? Ich hab irgendwo was von nem JNI-Windows-Management-Console/WSH Binding gelesen.. allerdings nichts konkretes.. geht sowas?


Best regards,
Eike


----------



## bwa (22. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Wennst es gefuden hast schick (bwa@berniwa.com) mir deine Lösung bitte auch, ich schreibe an einem Netzwerktool(Fileserver/client - saftig schnell -, Art von Telnet Server/Client, Chatroutine) und zurzeit zähle ich alle ausgehenden Bytes meines Programmes "per Hand" und ich möchte noch einen Monitor für den gesamten Traffic des Systems einbauen.

MFG
.:BwA:.


----------



## .:BwA:. (22. Dez 2005)

wollte nur sagen, dass das da oben ich war.

und mein Programm findest du unter http://myc.berniwa.com


----------

